# Gas/Sensitive Stomach



## oberonsmom (Aug 1, 2017)

*Copying from general diet thread in case this is a more appropriate board*

My V is about 1.5 years old. He's been on various different foods since coming home:

Royal Canin Puppy (breeder's choice)
Dr. Tim's Salmon & Pork grain free
Taste of the Wild grain free
and now
Blue Buffalo Basics Limited Ingredient Salmon & Potato

He got picky with the Royal Canin and my sister's V loved Dr. Tim's, hence that original switch. But he had very bad gas on Dr. Tim's and regularly suffers from loose stools in general. The TOTW was no better on the gas/poop front. It doesn't take much to disrupt his system. He's now on the BB Limited ingredient. 

He's also a bit picky (and sometimes more interested in playing than eating) so over time, I've tried mixing in various wet foods to entice him. Recently I have mixed the kibble with raw, 100% organic canned pumpkin at the recommendation of friends / vet in order to supplement fiber and make it taste yummy, without adding a ton of other ingredients that may upset his stomach. 

Despite his limited ingredient kibble and the pumpkin, he still has loose stools regularly. I am looking for recommendations on dry kibble that have successfully worked with sensitive stomachs. From what I've heard / experienced, I would like something that fits the following criteria:
- Relatively limited ingredients
- Single Protein
- Low carb, but NOT grain free (he needs the fiber, but too much carbs cause gas)

My vet recommended the Royal Canin veterinary diet (gastrointestinal low fat formula) but I'm looking for any other recommendations as well. Perhaps Nutro? Orijen? Preferably I would find something that isn't too expensive, but I'm committed to feeding him the healthiest, best thing for him so all recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I'm not going as far as to recommend this food. It has worked for Abbey's sensitive stomach, when the recommend, higher price food failed. 
With other food we would get up to 2/3 of the new food, and then the watery poo would start. Then we would be back to chicken, rice, and pumpkin.
I had wanted her on a higher protein food, but everytime her stomach said no.
What has worked for her is a Cosco brand. Kirkland signature, Nature's Domain salmon, and sweet potato. It's a grain free, all live stages food.


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't have a ton of experience, but I will share what worked for us. Our girl had a parasite when she was a few months old that really messed up her stools. We got that cleared up but she still had loose stool regularly so we tried a few different foods. We had her on science diet puppy food at the recommendation of our breeder but after her parasite it didn't seem to work for her (she still had loose stools). Our vet recommended Royal Canin so we tried that for a bit but did some research and thought there was better food out there. We gave her boiled ground beef and rice for two days to reset her system and then transitioned her to Acana puppy and junior. 1 cup of kibble with a tsp of pureed pumpkin 3 times a day. We also give her a bit more 1/2 cup or so before bed as she was throwing up in the night or early morning from an empty stomach some days. Most days she eats everything but if we have a less active day, she might leave a little bit of her food (never her pumpkin though) haha. She seems to like her food, is very active and her coat is super soft and smooth. Once she is a bit older, we will switch her to one of the other Acana options, but we've been happy with the food so far.


----------

